# Toned Figure class



## kirstenc

Does anyone know if the toned figure class is divided into tall and short?


----------



## splinter1466867924

Class 2 - Up to and including 1.63 M

Class 1 - Over 1.63 M

For nabba.


----------



## kirstenc

excellent thank you!! Thats for both the girls' classes then? on the nabba website the poster says figue class 1 and 2 then new toned figure but no metnion of class 1 and thats why was confused!!


----------



## kirstenc

excellent thank you!! Thats for both the girls' classes then? on the nabba website the poster says figue class 1 and 2 then new toned figure but no metnion of class 1 and thats why was confused!!


----------



## splinter1466867924

Yeah the two different classes are class 1 for the smaller ladies and class 2 is for the potential giants.


----------



## Guest

the confusion you have is wrong, class 1 is the tall class and class two is the smaller height figure girls... the toned figure is all for one and one for all, with no height division.....( well so i been told) lol

the height classes are only for the men and the female trained figure meaning that for the overall pose down etc at the end of the evening will not include the winner of the toned....

so all the girls in the morning at 930 including figure girls too of both classes ( if they so wish) will line up in the floral hall to be told if they have made the grade for either figure class or the toned class.... it is up to the athlete to take the judges word on what class they in and move or stick to the class they wish to enter and then get marked down.... so that any girls looking dieted or striated or with a muscular developement like that of a trained figure girl will be moved up and vice versa any figure girl who not up to the standard of figure will be moved down to the toned class so that all girls will be judged apparently as equall as possible...

hope this helps folks

hugs and kisses

the wee one x


----------



## kirstenc

thanks andi. Seems there is some confusion then. Surely if you qualified for the toned then you should be comp in toned class. Gonna be tough then!!!


----------



## Guest

yes kirsten that would be the case normally but because this is the first year of the toned and because the judges are different on the day it is a hard one to call....i think it will probably take a few year for the criteria to settle and be solid i guess it is like anything new its just a pity they didnt have it as gold before we all decided to chose which section to do.... i hopeng to take a year off any way after this and do the class two figure..... so the toned figure is a stepping stone for me to learn how to prep myself for becoming trained figure, altho ihave done trained figure in the natural shows you know yourself im sure that the standard in nabba is fierce to say the least so many very talented figure girls there to shine against so im looking forward to that very much next year , this year im here to enjoy, my fitness days are well over lol.....booo hoooo...

so regardless i there to hve fun let my hair down and enjoy.

hugs wee andi

ps i think thats why they are letting nearly all to top 4 even 5 i think go through to the nabba toned to make sure every one gets a fair chance to shine, with it being new etc... normally it would be top 2 only.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Not very clear the nabba site rules with rules regarding toned classes.

Is the toned figure class one for all in all countries then?


----------



## kirstenc

ah i see. There will be lots there then !!! AHHH!! Looking forward to it should be good!! Will see you down there!!

kcx


----------



## Guest

there is no miss toned figure in the other countrys because it is a british thing...... if or when a girl wins the british in the toned ...... that is the end of the comp line.... they do not like the other classes go on to world european or universe titles....... there is a show called the wff universe..... normally held in germany i think ( well it was the year i won it) and there are loads of sections...ie miss athletic, miss excercise, miss aeroibic athletic, miss areobic etc etc and the list goes on which i would guess from what i saw would most definitly cater for the toned looked girls.... but the miss nabba toned is just to british level and no more. which is a shame i guess......

wee andi

hope this helps clarify why there is just the one height ........ and not two height classes


----------



## splinter1466867924

Tis a shame its only in the UK, im sure there would be requests in the states and so on.

Does help andi.  Seeing as I know nada about womens bodybuilding.


----------



## Guest

anytime at all .... just ask, can only help with what i been told or know already but anytime just ask..... look forward to saying hi to you if your there yourslef?

hugs andi


----------



## EXTREME

The judging is all over the place, Kirsten was as close to the picture the NABBA magazine had to show what they were after, and she was third.

The second place girl had zero development, no definition, great stage presence (ex lap dancer), the first place girl should have been in trained figure due to level of seperation and hardness.

When asking the judges why she was third kirsten was told "you need to improve, posing, stage presence, smile more and have a better routine", a good concice and honest answer, yes? No.

They gave Kirsten the award for best presentation, so how could her routine and presence be so bad?

I asked if someone had gum disease and had no teeth and was unable to wear falsers would they be expected to smile all the time? They laughed but knew where I was going and couldn't disagree.

Being onstage is nerve racking, so is it fair you get punished for being nervous and trying to pose so hard you forgot to smile, I've never heard anyone marked down in the NABBA Pro Uni, can you imagine telling Gary Lister he's in second and down £5K for not smiling - it would not happen!

Some of the judges at the NABBA Scotland HAVE NOT seen the NABBA magazine, even the president admitted that and they said with different judges we would have had a diffferent decision, that means nobody judging understands what they are doing with this class.

Good idea, not practicle with their current judges, IMO.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## Guest

the general presentation during quarter turns rounds will consist of althlets presentnig themselves with poise, SELF CONFIDENCE and posture.....

all of dougies post is bang on altho in the toned figure smiling , confidence is a major part of it and unfortunaltly there is no room to be nervous, or not to smile...

but as for the rest of the post , it does give the girls and myslelf also a false sense of what they looking for,..... i think all us girls on the day are gonna feel robed either way you look at it either the girls who were placed with all their firsts and seconds ?? and the criteria changes or the girls who look exactly as the nabba pic and dont place.... this will be the maddest and most difficult nabba class ever i think...will take a few years i reckon to kick off right... with criteria etc......

the trained figure is looking even more temptimg than ever ....lol

hey dougs , did you get that messy e mail.....lol including spelling mistakes lol lol lol

hugs

wee andi xx


----------



## Guest

Hello! Can any of you tell me when and where theese competitions are, how to get tickets to watch them, and how would I go about entering a competion(not for about 18 months though!)?

Have any of you heard of a figure contest, especially for women of men who have lost huge amounts of weight? Thanks. xx


----------



## Guest

hiya

there are shows most of the year round, there are many federations, some with different criteria etc....depending on how you look or your goals etc as to which one to do first... the spf is this weekend run by our dougie black.... you can contact him for show details on www.extremenutrition.co.uk other shows like the bnbf, npa etc are all natural shows and nabba etc are not judgemental either way if you are natural or not....the wabba is another one. one of the girls from skyline gym called angie weston was a big big big girl she lost lots of weight and is now in covers of all the mags etc lovely ladie very photogenic indeed has competed just recently in the fame uk show.... any questions you may have etc dont hesitate to ask away nearly or most of the females on the forum can help you .... hugs

wee andi x


----------



## splinter1466867924

Yeah I wouldn't mind seeing some of these if they are in the london area or not too too far area.


----------



## kirstenc

think next sat will be interesting to say the least!

Am going for the experience and a drink afterwards (of course)!!! Something i have been deorived of too long!!

Will remember to smile more as dont have baed teeth and perhaps should let the judges know that!! LOL


----------



## Guest

thats the spirit!!

will see you sat honey if not on the friday perhaps.... hugs

wee andi xx


----------



## kirstenc

yes heading down the firday not sure what time as want to visit family there. will see you then. kxx


----------



## Guest

thanks! xx


----------



## Guest

Its a dam shame when a girl works her butt off to confirm to the standards laid down by a federation only to be marked down because the judges arent judging to their own fererations standards! Is all I will say on that!

Hopefully as douglas and andi say it will settle down and develop some consitency soon. I am contemplating that class myself next year, and if its the same then and I suffer for it in any way I guess all you can do is grin and take it on the chin. Not much else for it.

As andi says too - makes trained classes more tempting but in my case only because you know for sure what the marking will be for! Think I would struggle severly to get to trained level! lol


----------

